# New Honda Fuelie



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

New model (Japan only, not for USA)...

Highlights:

*Fuel-injected* 688cc air-cooled V-twin engine    (goodbye carburetors and all their problems!)
43" clearing width
29" clearing height
140 tons per hour
85 feet throw distance
260-degree chute rotation
Hydrostatic track drive
6.5 gallon fuel tank








































From the press release...

This November, Honda will release the HSL2511 snow thrower through Honda power product dealers across Japan (authorized farming equipment dealers, hardware stores, and motorcycle dealers). The HSL2511 is a two-stage snow thrower, equipped with the world's first auger assist capability, which puts advanced snow-clearing skills in the hands of everyday users.

It employs the Honda Smart Auger System, which has three auger settings (assist, lift, and reset) that make heavy snow-throwing work easy. This makes simple work of jobs that typically require more advanced techniques, such as clearing high banks of snow in a step-wise fashion. Auger assist can be turned on and off with the flip of a switch. The model's new four-stroke V-twin engine, which includes a Honda-original electronic governor for regulating engine speed and an *electronic fuel-injection* (a world-first for a gasoline engine-powered snow thrower), delivers high fuel economy and exceptional ease of starting and operation.

Drift breakers, spillover guard, counterweights for traction/stability, 2-stage electric-drive discharge chute...

Oh yeah...list price? $16,686.75


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah...list price? $16,686.75


But, you can get us a deal right? Like maybe $500 with free shipping?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

more controls than a cessna 182


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow power.....saw a video of one last year similar to that in japan.....mean machine.


----------

